# Persian: Pronunciation  for May



## Daffodil100

Hello!

مه is denoted as [mey] for May in my textbook. 

I think there is a short vowel [e] which is omitted for م . 


Is ه pronounced as [y] here? I learned it is pronounced either [e] or . 


Thank you!


----------



## Treaty

This is actually a confusion between the French and English pronunciation. مه _me_ is borrowed form French and می _mey_ is the English loanword for the month. Traditionally, the French names are often used for Gregorian months. So you should use مه and read it _me_. However, occasionally you may also see the English names (in Dari Persian it is reverse and English names are more often).


----------



## Daffodil100

Thank you very much for your help. I got it.

I also found the name of each month for Gregorian calendar in Persian is very close to English one. 

Do you think they are loanwords from English or French? According to your above comment, I assume they are French loanwords. Please confirm.

Thank you!


----------



## Treaty

In Iran's Persian we mainly use French pronunciations. For some of the months the English names are also [or even more] common (written in brackets): 
ژانویه _janviye_
فوریه _fevriye_
مارس
آوریل
مه (also می)
ژوئن _zho'an
_ژوئیه (also جولای)
اوت (also آگوست)
سپتامبر -_septambr_
اکتبر _oktobr_
نوامبر _novambr_
دسامبر _desambr_


----------



## Daffodil100

Thank you very much for the details.  I did the comparison, and my book adopts French pronunciations for Gregorian months except for May.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Treaty said:


> In Iran's Persian we mainly use French pronunciations.


Oui, effectivement ! 
Non seulement les noms des mois de l'année, mais aussi ceux de beaucoup de pays, notamment : 

Holland (pays bas) هلند
Suisse سوئیس
Belge بلژیک
Suède سوئد
France فرانسه
Japon ژاپن


----------



## fdb

By the way: اوت is pseudo-French for août, which has a silent t.


----------



## Phosphorus

fdb said:


> By the way: اوت is pseudo-French for août, which has a silent t.



I was always speculating that they pronounce it "ût" اوت since when this word was borrowed- presumably during late Qajar era- French speakers perhaps used to pronounce the final "t". Is it true?


----------



## fdb

Actually, some French people do say [ut]. I do not consider it correct, but it is a matter of preference.


----------



## Phosphorus

fdb said:


> Actually, some French people do say [ut]. I do not consider it correct, but it is a matter of preference.



Thanks for your reply professor. Apparently this pronunciation variant has been the source of borrowing into Persian during the Iranian enlightenment era.


----------



## darush

IMANAKBARI said:


> Oui, effectivement !
> Non seulement les noms des mois de l'année, mais aussi ceux de beaucoup de pays, notamment :
> 
> Holland (pays bas) هلند
> Suisse سوئیس
> Belge بلژیک
> Suède سوئد
> France فرانسه
> Japon ژاپن



And آرژانتین (The Argentine).
*
I really like this one!*


----------



## IMANAKBARI

darush said:


> And آرژانتین (The Argentine).
> *
> I really like this one!*



! سلام داروش  
.آره,  خیلی کشورهای دیگه هم هست و من فقط چند تا  برای نمونه ذکر کردم​


----------



## marrish

IMANAKBARI said:


> Oui, effectivement !
> Non seulement les noms des mois de l'année, mais aussi ceux de beaucoup de pays, notamment :
> 
> Holland (pays bas) هلند
> Suisse سوئیس
> Belge بلژیک
> Suède سوئد
> France فرانسه
> Japon ژاپن


In French the name بلژیک is la Belgique, Belge being the adjective.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

marrish, oui, vous avez tout à fait raison. C'est une erreur dont je me suis rendu compte il y a deux jours, mais hélas, je ne pouvais plus la modifier.


----------



## darush

IMANAKBARI said:


> ! سلام داروش
> .آره,  خیلی کشورهای دیگه هم هست و من فقط چند تا  برای نمونه ذکر کردم​


سلام ایمان


بله کشورها و شهرهای زیادی هستند
ممکنه تلفظ دقیق_ آرژانتین_ رو به فرانسوی بنویسی. بنظرم میاد_  اَرژُنتین_ یا_  اَرژانتین_(به فتح الف) باشه

مرسی
​


----------



## IMANAKBARI

> بله کشورها و شهرهای زیادی هستند
> ممکنه تلفظ دقیق_ آرژانتین_ رو به فرانسوی بنویسی. بنظرم میاد_  اَرژُنتین_ یا_  اَرژانتین_(به فتح الف)باشه




! سلام
عَقژانتین
.من مخصوصا با ع نوشتم که متوجه تلفظ بشی چون با الف کسرش خیلی خوب دیده نمیشد
​


----------



## darush

مرسی ایمان

​


----------

